# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  COMMANDER 5000 IR ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ

## jakektm

εχω τον δορυφορικο δεκτη COMMANDER 5000 IR και δεν μου βγαζει τα +30 βολτ στο τροφοδοτικο του.
οι υπολοιπες τασεις ειναι σχετικες.
τα 3.3 μου τα δινει 2.7, τα 5 βολτ μου τα δινει 5.4 βολτ.

να αλλαξω ολους τους πυκνωτες ;;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

...ΝΑΙ.....

----------


## jakektm

ειδα την πλακετα τροφοδοτικου, κ την ταση 30 βολτ δεν την εχει συνδεμενη. αρα δεν χρησιμοποιειται.

οι υπολοιπες τασεις που χρησιμοποιουνται μου δινου τις παρακατω εξοδους.


ταση θεωρητικη - μετρησιμη

22 -24.8

5.0 - 5.5

12.0 -12.8

7 - 8.7

3.3 - 2.7

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχεις πρόβλημά στα 3,3 και ανεβαίνουν λίγο οι άλλες τάσεις.
Καλό θα ήταν να τους άλλαζες όλους, όπως σου είπε και ο αποστόλης.

----------


## jakektm

οι τασεις ειναι ετσι οπως τα εγραψα παραπανω, μονο οταν ειναι συνδεμενο το τροφοδοτικο με το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα.
οταν απομονωσω το τροφοδοτικο , δηλαδη βγαζω το βυσμα εξοδων τροφοδοτικου, οι τασεις ερχονται στα κανονικα τους.
κατα την λειτουργια ολου του κυκλωματος , το display  εμφανιζει μονο αυτο " : " 
καμια αλλη λειτουργια δεν εκτελει,, ουτε ον/οφ
και το chipaki καιει φουλ!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άλλαξε τουλάχιστον τους πυκν. των 5ν  3,3ν και 12ν.
 Για πούλημα τον έχεις??

----------


## jakektm

για επισκευη τον εχω

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άλλαξέ τους πριν καεί το τσιπ

----------


## spiroscfu

7 post σου γράφουμε να αλλάξεις τους πυκνωτές.

----------


## jakektm

thanks comple'

----------

